# Sentra JDM Taillights How much would you pay?



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

I am wondering, how much would people pay for lucino, and sentra Actual JDM taillights? im thinking around $350 for the lucinos, and $500 for the sentra tail lights (including the rear reflector) ($350 witout the reflector)
http://www.chiangmaicar.com/content/boards/304282.html#lg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

At those prices, I wish you luck.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

where else are you going to find jdm sentra tails?
Besides thats why i made this post how much will people pay?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not criticizing the idea.

I just know that Nissan owners, in general, are a bunch of cheap, ghetto bastards that want a dollar for fifty cents and certainly won't pay for quality parts, JDM or not.

Find me JDM L-series Subaru corner lights, and we'll talk.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

samo said:


> I'm not criticizing the idea.
> 
> I just know that Nissan owners, in general, are a bunch of cheap, ghetto bastards that want a dollar for fifty cents and certainly won't pay for quality parts, JDM or not.
> 
> Find me JDM L-series Subaru corner lights, and we'll talk.


............... :thumbup: youv got us down to a T lol but if needed ill spend the extra cash for good parts if i can DIY it in the first place <that is only for cosmetic stuff) i dont diy my own performance parts lol.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe Liuspeed should look in to geting the tails imported inaddition to the JDM headlights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

naw they arent really worth me importing them for no one really gonna buy them.. it not worth it if only one or 2 people just wants them


----------

